# Little Love for Ramen Noodles



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Beef, Chicken, or Shrimp, you can get 'em at Walmart 12 3oz packs for about $2.38, store for about 5 to 10 years, depending on who you ask. If you can boil water, you got a meal. Taste great (my opinion).
Yeah, not much nutritional wise, but come in from the cold and wet, fix a bowl, you'll be in heaven."
http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...ahUKEwjr3oyRjsnPAhVL5GMKHbQTB1kQvhcILQ&adurl=


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The boys like ramen noodles with garlic and parm, they throw the spice packet in the drawer.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MMMMMMMMMMMM!! Sooooo goood!!!! Sooooo bad for you!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The College graduates done figured out they kill folks. 
The untold dangers of ramen noodles - Story | abcactionnews.com | Tampa Bay News, Weather, Sports, Things To Do | WFTS-TV


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

You know what really gets in the way of estrogen production. Starvation.



bigwheel said:


> The College graduates done figured out they kill folks.
> The untold dangers of ramen noodles - Story | abcactionnews.com | Tampa Bay News, Weather, Sports, Things To Do | WFTS-TV


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Man even just the packets would be good - they have those powder chicken brother packets, not much for nutrition but a good scaleable resource. 

Ramens can be eaten cold/raw - it sucks bad but better than nothing...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Mish said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMM!! Sooooo goood!!!! Sooooo bad for you!!


While bad for you - beats starving - otherwise yes I'd avoid.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll fess up to having a few dozen squirreled away.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Beef, Chicken, or Shrimp, you can get 'em at Walmart 12 3oz packs for about $2.38, store for about 5 to 10 years, depending on who you ask. If you can boil water, you got a meal. Taste great (my opinion).
> Yeah, not much nutritional wise, but come in from the cold and wet, fix a bowl, you'll be in heaven."
> http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...ahUKEwjr3oyRjsnPAhVL5GMKHbQTB1kQvhcILQ&adurl=


Don't knock the nutretional value. 400 Calories; 14 grams of fat (22%); 1520 Mg salt (60%); 54grams Carbs (18%); and 10 grams of protein.

As others have said throw in a bit of spam, beef, chicken or tuna and you'll be at subsistence levels eating three a day


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I keep (3) gallon buckets full and still love to eat them. Some old bachelor habits never die, I guess.

Edit .. (3) 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Man even just the packets would be good - they have those powder chicken brother packets, not much for nutrition but a good scaleable resource.
> 
> Ramens can be eaten cold/raw - it sucks bad but better than nothing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Well seem to recall the last time this lively topic came up..some smart fellow in our midst had decided the packets were the worse part. The noodle were just like any other kind of low budget carb. And now here somebody comes who likes the packets. As my old yankee spice merchant pal say.."If you ever taste something good but cant figure out what it is..thats MSG." Course a billion chinamen eat pounds of the stuff each day..so maybe it aint really harmful. Now it gives some girly men a migrane headache supposedly. Course nobody I know ever got a hurt head over the stuff. In Texas..the men are men and the cows are nervous..as we all know. lol


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah Moonshine little nutrition...but there aint anything that says you cant drop in a few dehydrated Carrots, Okara, Corn etc and or flaked fish or some other type of meat and make a half decent meal out of it depending on what you can scrounge up. Thats why my Bug Out Bag has a case in it...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Got like 4 boxes of 12 in all flavors. Pork goes well with Spam.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I had a case in the prepper cave and it done expired. It dont have that long of shelf life perhaps.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Beef, Chicken, or Shrimp, you can get 'em at Walmart 12 3oz packs for about $2.38, store for about 5 to 10 years, depending on who you ask. If you can boil water, you got a meal. Taste great (my opinion).
> Yeah, not much nutritional wise, but come in from the cold and wet, fix a bowl, you'll be in heaven."
> http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...ahUKEwjr3oyRjsnPAhVL5GMKHbQTB1kQvhcILQ&adurl=


Walmart food from Chi-Coms? Daily does of lead and mercury cadmium included?

I'll do USA stuff or home grown. Have a look at Zatrians bean/rices, two for a hard day with some protein and greens. $1 on sale.

Or just get some rice beans and spices then much less , but you need to package them.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

the wife and I love them , I have lots of them stocked up , can't go wrong if your hungry .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I keep (3) gallon buckets full and still love to eat them. Some old bachelor habits never die, I guess.


I have one, working on my second plus some in the pantry. Don't forget the Tabasco sauce!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A hot bowl of noodles with seasoning, what's not to like on a cold day?
I keep a supply on hand for the purpose they are made for.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was stranded on the farm in my camper late deer season without a vehicle last year. I didn't want the wife venturing out, it was terrible. The last packet of Ramen saw me through. They are for emergencies only in my book. I bought two cases of MREs for deer camp emergencies this year.........Yuck.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've always felt the key to most things is moderation. Not sure I'd try to live on the stuff, but them added to a few extras, I'll take my chances.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

I don't eat them often but I love em. I stock pile the variety cases from costco.. for the price they are hard to beat for the shelf life to price ratio.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like ramen too. But don't care for the ingredients I can't pronounce. I mix up my own taco, fajita, montreal steak, etc from raw spices. Way cheaper, have them in my recipe file. Its just noddles with seasoning. jmho. Made taco's for my daughter, she thought it was better than the store bought mix. You can adjust it to your taste.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

One thing I just thought of. These would also make good food for charity.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Walmart food from Chi-Coms? Daily does of lead and mercury cadmium included?
> 
> I'll do USA stuff or home grown. Have a look at Zatrians bean/rices, two for a hard day with some protein and greens. $1 on sale.
> 
> Or just get some rice beans and spices then much less , but you need to package them.


True that....but its entirely possible to make you own from healthier ingredients so that all you do is add boiling water and wait about 5 minutes. At anyrate when you reach a point where its starve or eat...what have you got to loose?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

One thing I just thought of, you need food but you are certainly on welfare/food stamps and go to food give outs, and your still hungry? Has anyone seen someone on food stamps that would would not benefit from a reduction in calorie intake? Yes, I 'm saying they are over weight, For the most part , they drive newer cars than me, and eat better/more high class food than me.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Add some instant rice, a can of chicken and a can of beans, a little cheese and hot sauce. Some biscuits. 
'Scuse me whilst I eat.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ramon is pretty versatile. You can a bunch of stuff and have a pretty filling meal. My friend used to dice up a pickle and throw it in...it wasn't bad. Definitely worth having some around.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> One thing I just thought of, you need food but you are certainly on welfare/food stamps and go to food give outs, and your still hungry? Has anyone seen someone on food stamps that would would not benefit from a reduction in calorie intake? Yes, I 'm saying they are over weight, For the most part , they drive newer cars than me, and eat better/more high class food than me.


Thats truer than not from what I see when I am at the check out of putting my groceries out in the 1989 truck I drive. Its ironic how many need assistence but drive a Cadillac escalade with 22 inch rims and was able to afford new ink. Not hating just making an observation...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

They're OK. 

I did an experiment one time. 3 day weekend and I decided to let grands run with it. Yep, 3 meals a day for 3 days, nuttin but Ramon's. They were happy. Course they also hit momma 's chocolate jar stash too. Momma wadn't happy about that. BD was happy though, it was easy on his wallet. . :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Stick said:


> Add some instant rice, a can of chicken and a can of beans, a little cheese and hot sauce. Some biscuits.
> 'Scuse me whilst I eat.


Oh my, (looking up Stick's address)...


----------



## imranhossain (Oct 8, 2016)

Ramen noodles & koolaid jammer for lunch...I just love this little guy so much..
He doesn't realize how much he has mommy & daddy's heart.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Does he have a penchant for clocks as well?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Thats truer than not from what I see when I am at the check out of putting my groceries out in the 1989 truck I drive. Its ironic how many need assistence but drive a Cadillac escalade with 22 inch rims and was able to afford new ink. Not hating just making an observation...


Its wrong and exactly why the system needs an overhaul.

The loopholes need to be closed so this sort of thing stops happening. They make it way too easy and that's why it happens all the time.

An unmarried couple can go have a kid together. Baby momma simply laments to social services that's she's basically a whore and has no idea who the father is. So she passes go and collects $200 and gets a full ride with all the benefits she needs. Meanwhile baby daddy lives with her in section 8, unknown to the state, slinging drugs claiming he's unemployed with no money living with mom across town, enjoying all the food stamps and Medicaid benefits he gets plus the nice Cadillac with 22 inch rims and fresh ink from the drug money he rakes in.

Lobster and steak for dinner? Sure, they probably net $1200 in food stamps a month.

It's despicable and you have every reason to hate on it.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My wife and I will get a packet every now and then. Get a bag of stir fry veggies, saute those and and cook up some chicken. Add in the Ramen and add some stir fry sauce and it's a decent meal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Grew fond of Ramen in the Army. they were a break from MRE's and other rations. Some times something different is good just because it is. They work great as a base to add other things to.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> My wife and I will get a packet every now and then. Get a bag of stir fry veggies, saute those and and cook up some chicken. Add in the Ramen and add some stir fry sauce and it's a decent meal.


This is what I do.


----------

